# What color/pattern modifier has this men?



## hsnabali (Aug 15, 2016)

*What color/pattern modifier has these men?*

Blue bar cock but whitish color and bar is barely visible?

T-pattern blue cock has dilute like pattern but his chest is yellow. Is it dilute or pale or what?


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm sorry I can't help with your questions, but I just have to say that it's just an awesome picture at the bottom, where the two pigeons look like they are really studying the color of the pigeon in question 

Nice birds, all of them


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

The barred bird looks like what is called Ice. Ice is found in Damascenes, Ice pigeons, and few other breeds. I don't think Ice alone causes the bar to wash out like that so something I'm not familiar with may be present too.

I think the pale color in the breast area is also an effect of Ice. The link is to an old copy of the Pigeon Genetics Newsletter. At the bottom you can see several examples of the effects of Ice in pigeons. Some of them are very close to your pigeons in appearance.

http://media.genetikaholubu.cz/newsletter/email_pigeon_genetics_newsletter_2014_03.pdf


----------



## hsnabali (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol yes ���� they couldnt figured out either. 
Tahnks


Skogsdua said:


> I'm sorry I can't help with your questions, but I just have to say that it's just an awesome picture at the bottom, where the two pigeons look like they are really studying the color of the pigeon in question
> 
> Nice birds, all of them


Thank you @Chuck K Im studying on ice now

Btw where can i find theese newsletters?


Chuck K said:


> The barred bird looks like what is called Ice. Ice is found in Damascenes, Ice pigeons, and few other breeds. I don't think Ice alone causes the bar to wash out like that so something I'm not familiar with may be present too.
> 
> I think the pale color in the breast area is also an effect of Ice. The link is to an old copy of the Pigeon Genetics Newsletter. At the bottom you can see several examples of the effects of Ice in pigeons. Some of them are very close to your pigeons in appearance.
> 
> http://media.genetikaholubu.cz/newsletter/email_pigeon_genetics_newsletter_2014_03.pdf


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*newsletters*

hsnabali,

The newletters are sent out in email form. You can email Bob Rogers at [email protected] and ask him to add you to the email list.

Some copies can be found on the net on a search of Google. Ron Huntley has some early copies on his site at http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.htmlhttp:// He also has a lot of articles on color, and various other topics.

There is also a link on Ron's page that every fancier that wants to learn pigeon genetics should make use of. The link will allow you to download a PDF copy of Joe Quinn's book "The Pigeon Breeders Notebook". It is an excellent source to begin learning about Pigeon genetics.


----------



## hsnabali (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks again Chuck K


----------

